# Soyuz Premium Tank (Slightly Nsfw)



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi

Ive just bought a Soyuz Premium Tank (for the looks, very unusual and rarity cos ive not seen one before).

I dont seem to be able to find out much about them, but this keeps popping up:

"It all began when Joseph Stalin ordered the production of watches

under SOYUZ brand name at a secret armory near Moscow in 1940s.

SOYUZ was not for sale being awarded to lords of the country

and the world as a mark of distinction. It was SOYUZ that accompanied

Soviet leaders in the grand events of the 20th century.

SOYUZ watches still remain Soviet enigma of the past.

At the moment they are available in a limited edition

for dedicated admirers of prestigious timepieces."

Does anyone know anymore?

I shall get some pics up once it arrives...

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

We'll need pictures but if the one you've got is the one of the models I'm thinking of, it's another case of bringing back an old name to a modern watch. I think Smirs used to sell those and, I might be mistaken here, they were commissioned by Poljot TD which was a kind of sales division inside Poljot, with autonomy to come up with their own designs and stuff.

They were fairly expensive watches compared to the regular Poljots, prices pretty much on par with Buran models. The Soyuz Smirs used to stock were highly decorated skeleton golden watches, completely over the top for most of us on the West.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Dave.R said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive just bought a Soyuz Premium Tank (for the looks, very unusual and rarity cos ive not seen one before).
> 
> ...


Dave, you shouldn't trust the fairy tales that some imaginative russian watch sellers are creating! :thumbsdown:

Soyuz are modern watches, as Kutusov has fully explained


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Was it this one?










I liked the design and had a good look at that one myself until I realised it wasn't a chronograph. Never heard of a RP 2765 movement before too?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Never heard of a RP 2765 movement before too?


Neither did I... There's a Russian multifunction caliber but that's the Poljot 26668 but those are 17 jewels and hand wind.

Just checked their site, they have far too many models to be a full Russian brand (no totally Russian brand manages to have so many models with different movements), so my guess is that a lot of the parts are sourced from China... Soyuz website...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, not sure about their watches but they certainly know how to advertise:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Gods, I love Russia(ns) (and Greeks) (and Italians) (and Spanish) (and...)


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Soyuz is a sub-brand of Rekord, a modern Moscow-based company. They used to use Slava movements until the source ran dry. Now they import all their movements from China. Top-quality stuff to be sure, but not Russian, and not worth the prices that they ask for most of their models. Assembly may be in Moscow, or perhaps not. It's hard to say with a company like this. And the back-story is 100% fairytale.

To give them their due, all their case and dial designs are in-house and have a distinctly Russian flavour.


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

I received the watch first thing today so here are some pictures as promised.

First impressions are very positive, nice and solid construction it seems to be very well made, it has a nice feel in the hand and on the wrist, comes in a substantial presentation box, the crown is not wind down but the watch is rated to 5 ATM, the adjustment buttons function well but feel a little light compared with say more expensive watches, but all seems good, it also appears to keep the time and im very pleased.

Im not sure what these are worth (anyone care to guess?) but Im quite happy I got a bargain with this, anyway enjoy the pics.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I love it! It looks very, very good! But then again I'm a sucker for square watches :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes i like it as well, thanks for showing.

addit: They look like real boobs in the add, i also like that.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lampoc said:


> Well, not sure about their watches but they certainly know how to advertise:


I can't see the watches clearly in these, can we see larger versions of the images please? 

Slightly different pic, definitely NSFW.

[IMG alt="big_calendar_6.jpg"]http:...llection/accessories/big_calendar_6.jpg[/IMG]

Oh, here's a larger version on the company's MEDIA page:










Another:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

At the risk of starting another war, doesn't this look a lot like the original posting about a Rolls Royce concept watch on the main forum - - and actually much nicer I would say. A design I think Misters Rolls and Royce might be happy to be asscoiated with. :yes:

And I'll bet it doesn't cost anywhere near the figures quoted in that posting - - - :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> At the risk of starting another war,


Well, I like the Soyuz a lot better! It's a shame it's not a real chrono, they could've easily fitted a 31679 movement in there and it would have been a peach!! Just like the lassy


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

Im pleased that the replies have been in favour of the design, which is the reason i bought it.

No its not a chrono, but I have other chronos and to be fair to the watch it does what it does do perfectly, the only negative ive found is there are no luminous markings, so once the light drops its not easy to read.

Now for the question, has anyone any idea of the retail costs for one of these?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm really not sure but I think Smirs used to retail these around US$500. They don't stock them anymore, so no way of confirming that. I think you've got yours from a US seller that is selling them much cheaper but also pointing out that retail price is usually 500/600. I think that's correct but, as we've seen, it's waaaaayyy overpriced.

I think you've got yours somewhere between 100 and 200, so I would say that's a much more realistic price.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

What is Nsfw?

:shocking:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Vaurien said:


> What is Nsfw?
> 
> :shocking:


Not suitable for work


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

NSFW = not suitable for work - i.e pictures of semi-naked women draping watches over their 'bits'.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> What is Nsfw?
> 
> :shocking:


According to google, it's "Not Safe For Work"... so probably it's not that


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> NSFW = not suitable for work - i.e pictures of semi-naked women draping watches over their 'bits'.


Oh, I get it... people assessing the forum through the office computer and all that...


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Well, not sure about their watches but they certainly know how to advertise:


I can't see any wristwatch in this picture,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Alexandre Christakou said:


> I can't see any wristwatch in this picture,


Remember those 3d pictures a few years back, with lots of abstract patterns, that you had to stare without blinking and then a 3d picture would appear * ? This one is like that, keep staring, you'll see something









* or so they tell me because I could never see a single one...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Did someone say Rekord?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Stan said:


> Did someone say Rekord?


Spot on!!

Missed Chascomm comment (probably because of the dazzling photos of the... errr... watch) but he's right. Soyuz is indeed made by the same Rekord company. And the lady on the photos is Playboy Playmate Anna Starykh.

http://www.russianwatchguide.com/rekord.htm


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

I dont know about you, but I think that young lady detracts from the looks of that fine piece of Russian / Chinese metal!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

badshot said:


> I dont know about you, but I think that young lady detracts from the looks of that fine piece of Russian / Chinese metal!


Yeap, fine piece of Russian... errr... what was that?...


----------

